# Yo from ohio!



## Jimmythetiger (Mar 24, 2009)

Hello!

My name is Tamara and I breed both feeder and fancy mice. Don't get me wrong, I LOVE all of my mice, and I give them the best care and love that I can offer.

I'm sure it's a pleasure to meet all of you!


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

Hi, welcome to our forum


----------



## Peteyandthegang (Jan 20, 2009)

:welcome1 to the forum
:gwavec for mouse lovers!


----------



## Paul (Jan 3, 2009)

Hi Tamara - I often visit friends in Cleveland so a particularly warm welcome to the forum for anyone from the buckeye state!

Paul


----------



## Jimmythetiger (Mar 24, 2009)

Thank you everyone! ^.^


----------



## sommy (Mar 1, 2009)

welcome to the fory fory forum!!!!


----------



## Angelmouse (Oct 3, 2008)

welcome


----------

